# SuSE Update, aber wo??



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2001)

Als armer (finanziell) kleiner schüler habe ich leider nicht immer Geld für die neueste Software. Und da mein SuSE 7.1 nicht mehr das neueste und allgeimein nicht das beste ist würde ich gerne mal auf 7.3 updaten. Da es aber kein direktes Update gibt wollte ich mir das von 7.1 auf 7.2 saugen und dann das auf 7.3. Ich weiß dass das etwas umständlich ist aber es gibt das 7.3er noch nicht komplett zum runterladen.
Leider raff ich nicht ganz was was ist. Ich finde irgendwie immer nur Updates für 7.1 und 7.2 aber keine Updates von 7.1 auf 7.2 und 7.3.

Wo ist das verdammte Zeugs?
Am besten URL auf ftp.gwdg.de weil der schön schnell ist. Ist der deutsche Hauptmirror für SuSE, mit DSL meistens über 80 eher 90kb/s.


----------



## EMinus (1. November 2001)

--> LinuxISrg muss ja nicht unbedingt suse sein oder??


----------



## Moartel (1. November 2001)

Eigentlich wollte ich schon SuSE. Die URL habe ich schon gekannt.

Weiß keiner wo genau die Updates von 7.1 auf 7.2 und von 7.2 auf 7.3 liegen????


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. November 2001)

Wie wäres es mal mit dem SuSE FTP Server?

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/


----------



## Moartel (1. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *Wie wäres es mal mit dem SuSE FTP Server?*


Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, nur raff ich einfach nicht was genau ich brauche. Es gibt Verzeichnisse mit Updates, in denen liegen aber so wie ich das sehe die Updates und fixes für die Versionen, aber nicht die Upgrades auf die nächsthöhere.
ftp.suse.com findet man übrigens auf ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/ . Nur dass letztgenannter Server um einiges schneller ist.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. November 2001)

Notfalls ziehst Du eben die komplette neue Version und machst ein Upgrade (bei der Installation "Update" auswählen). So hab ich das mal gemacht und es geht sogar ziemlich zügig.
War damals von 6.3 auf 7.2!


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

Hm, die neueste Version die zum dl angeboten wird ist 7.2. Ich habe aber selbst 7.1 also kann ich das sein lassen.
Wusste gar ned dass man mit dem Updater ganze Versionen updaten kann. Dann werd ichs mal so machen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

